# Will a mobility scooter fit in an Auto Train accessible sleeper?



## Mary (Jun 13, 2017)

My husband has a mobility scooter. Will it fit in the accessible sleeper? Amtrak said that it will if it falls within the measurements, but I am worried that we will not have much room in the sleeper.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 13, 2017)

If it did, there would be no room for anyone to move around the room, like to the bathroom or to get out of the room.


----------



## Alice (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, that's a superliner. My mother had one of the larger Pride 4-wheel models. I had to lift the front end to get it around the corners to get it in, then we parked it along the back wall and piled everything else on it. Still had room for me to get between toilet, sink, and bed in small manual wheelchair. She used a walker on the train. Viewliner is harder, scooter has to be shorter than half the width of the room because entry door and bathroom door both swing in. I'll look up her scooter model later so you can compare size and turning radius to your husband's.


----------



## Alice (Jun 13, 2017)

Alice said:


> Yes, that's a superliner. My mother had one of the larger Pride 4-wheel models. I had to lift the front end to get it around the corners to get it in, then we parked it along the back wall and piled everything else on it. Still had room for me to get between toilet, sink, and bed in small manual wheelchair. She used a walker on the train. Viewliner is harder, scooter has to be shorter than half the width of the room because entry door and bathroom door both swing in. I'll look up her scooter model later so you can compare size and turning radius to your husband's.


My mother's scooter was an early Pride Legend, later models were a little more maneuverable. Length 48 inches, Width 24 inches, turning radius 54 inches. No wonder I had to lift the front around corners, that is 9 feet diameter!

You will not have much room in the sleeper but it is enough. If you want, you can take the scooter apart or fold it and put it in the luggage section opposite the stairs, but I never did because it was too much bother. Besides I didn't want people unfamiliar with it to move the pieces around getting into their own luggage.

There is another possibility on the auto train: leave the scooter in your car and use an Amtrak wheelchair to get from car to terminal and terminal to H-room. This assumes your husband can use a walker or similar to get around the compartment as you won't be able to take the Amtrak chair on the journey. There are grab bars but they are not in the right places for walking. Remember the train is moving, it doesn't take much of an unexpected bump or turn to lose your balance. My mother preferred to use the scooter as grab bars over using her walker.

Staff at both terminals are friendly and helpful. Suggest arriving early in order to give you both a chance to take the scooter into the terminal and discuss all the possibilities.

Edit: This link has H-room layout and dimensions, https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Accommodation_C&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241210576085


----------

